# Park Assist Malfunction



## kalwis (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello Phaeton Vortexers,

My rear Park Assist stopped working, now buzzing loudly and lighting two red displays per side whenever reverse is engaged. The VCDS gives the following:

Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 283 C
Component: 03 Einparkhilfe 0807 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2A55094A86DD84485EF

6 Faults Found:
01548 - Sensor for Parking Aid; Rear Right (G206) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
01547 - Sensor for Parking Aid; Rear Mid-Right (G205) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
00437 - Right Rear Inner Parking Aid Sensor (G335) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
00436 - Left Rear Inner Parking Aid Sensor (G334) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
01546 - Sensor for Parking Aid; Rear Mid-Left (G204) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
01545 - Sensor for Parking Aid; Rear Left (G203) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground

So far my troubleshooting has consisted of :

1. Power Reset... no change
2. Check Luggage Compartment Fuse 12... was OK
3. Check Connectors on Module on trunk roof panel... both seated
4. Use contact enhancer on connectors... no change

Probably replace the module next? I doubt all six sensors went sour. Anyone have this happen? Any help appreciated!

Thanks,

Kim


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Kim,

Did you make any progress on the parking sensors? The only hint I can remember being posted, in the absence of any electrical issues, is that certain polishes can leave a film over the sensor faces on the bumper which block the ultrasonic echoes.

A thorough cleaning to remove the film could work.

Chris


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Have you had any work done on the car? Twice when the front bumper was removed on mine they neglected to reconnect the sensor cable.


----------



## kalwis (Jun 21, 2013)

The sensor covers are clean and no work was done in the area. It looks like the buffer chip receiving the sensor signals in the controller is bad. My replacement controller (Ebay, $105) should arrive in a day or two and I'll post the results.


----------



## kalwis (Jun 21, 2013)

*Conclusion on Park Assist Malfunction*

In perfect keeping with Rudy's Second Law of Automotive Electronics this turned out to be two issues, not just one. It seems the common connector under the rear bumper for all the rear sensors is vertically mounted and can shake loose with time. Add a complication of the input sensor chip not liking voltage spikes and the controller circuit is lunched after a long sequence of bump-induced disconnects and reconnects. Final solution was a used controller ($105) and wrapping the two side of the connector together with gator tape (the engineer's duct tape!). It works great now, and I'm much less likely to crunch the bumper.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Kim:

Thanks very much for getting back to all of us and sharing the solution you found to the problem.

I'm encountering similar cranky behaviour from my park distance control, and your observations about the connectors are something I would not have thought of checking first. Now, I'll check the connectors before diving in deeper.

Michael


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

Today I had my front driver's side park assist LED array replaced under warrantee. It worked intermittently and suspect it was like that from new. Much like the rear LED light fittings which were replaced a few months ago. Only my crackly radio to fix now, as well as the dent that happened whilst at the VW dealership last time it was in! Got to get everything done under warrantee! I'm hoping my Friday built car will now become a mid week built one.

Glynn


----------

